# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games >  Sao cậu không ra chơi game bắn cá cho vui?

## kiencuong2

-	Tớ,tớ,chân đau nên không chơi game ban ca được.-tôi giật mình bởi câu hỏi của Mạnh.
-	À ,là lần chiều cậu  trượt chân ấy hả,tớ xem chân cậu một tí được không nào- nói đoạn,cậu ấy cầm chân tôi nhấc lên và bảo:
-	Cậu chịu khó tí nhá,tớ sẽ giúp cậu hét đau ngay thôi
-	Á-tôi kêu lên,đau kinh khủng,ôi mẹ ôi,cứ như cái gì đó châm khắp cơ thể tôi vậy.
-	Cậu thử cựa chân xem nào,nhè nhẹ thôi nha
-	Ơ,hết đau rồi,tớ xoay chân được rồi này,hay quá,cảm ơn cậụ
-	Không có chi.Cậu có thể ra chơi cùng các bạn nếu cậu muốn
-	Thôi,tớ không muốn ra nữa
-	Sao vậy? muốn ngồi nhìn tớ hơn hả.hjhj
-	Ai thèm nhìn cậu chứ-tôi đỏ mặt quay đi
Mạnh cười lớn khi chơi game doi thuong tại link chính http://tintuc.zon.club/tag/game-doi-thuong/,cái giọng cười hiền hiền,đôi mắt của cậu ấy lại ánh lên những tia sang bập bùng theo nhịp lửa trại ngoài kia,thôi không chọc quê tôi nữa,cậu ấy hỏi tôi về chuyện học tập,dự tính thi đại học,chúng tôi trò chuyện với nhau rất vui vẻ,nhất là phần toán học,cậu ấy phân tích tỉ mỉ cứ như thầy giáo già ấy,và chỉ kết thúc khi có hiệu lệnh tập trung của thầy chỉ huy.

Sau buổi hôm đó chúng tôi trở thành bạn thân của nhau,đến tới bây giờ tôi không thể nào nghĩ rằng tôi và cậu ấy lại có thể thân nhau tới như vậy.Chúng tôi trò chuyện rất hợp ý nhau,sở thích cũng như nhau: thích toán học,thấy văn học là một môn rất khó nuốt giống khi chơi slot machine,cùng nhau đi dạo lòng vòng chỉ vì không muốn về nhà sớm,rất thích trà sữa….. Cũng chính vì như thế mà giờ tan học,chúng  tôi hay  lang thang dọc theo những cánh đồng lúa trải dài,cùng nhau ôn lại những bài tập vừa học,có lúc cao hứng rủ nhau đi Trà Sữa,tôi Trà Hồng,cậu ấy Socola.


Kỉ niệm chúng tôi gắn liền và trải dài như những cánh đồng lúa vậy. Còn nhớ mùa lúa chin,hai đứa được đi học về sớm nhìn thấy người ta cắt lúa xong mà còn sót lại bao nhiêu bong lúa chin vàng,chắc nịch,nhìn nhau cả hai cùng tiếc của,cậu ấy nảy ra ý tưởng sẽ nhặt bong lúa ấy về và gom bán. Nói là làm,cả hai lao xuống ruộng nhặt lấy nhặt để,vừa nhặt vừa chọc quê nhau,vừa bắt muôm muỗm,vui lắm,tôi cứ cười mãi thôi. À cậu ấy còn hát,hát rất hay luôn,tôi nghe mà nổi da gà,nhất là lúc cậu ấy nhìn tôi,mặt tôi cứ nóng bừng lên ấy. Tại đây chúng tôi có rất kỉ niệm về game cao thap.

Ngày chia li đã tới,tôi du học bên Nga,cậu ấy học đại học ở Hà Nội,đứng cùng tôi ở sân bay cậu ấy dặn dò tôi biết bao nhiêu điều,và cũng không quên mang trà sữa cho tôi.Sắp tới còn thời giờ tôi mới chơi tieu long ngu,tôi vẫy tay chào tạm biệt Dư,tạm biệt mối tình gà bông của tôi,hẹn gặp cậu ngày tôi trở về.

----------

